# Incorporated



## REBerg (Aug 7, 2016)

Coming to Syfy Nov. 30.











Syfy’s INCORPORATED Is Only “A Few Misplaced Politicians” Away from Reality | Nerdist


----------



## Cli-Fi (Aug 15, 2016)

REBerg said:


> Coming to Syfy Nov. 30.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry but when I first saw this I thought it was really bad and over the top. I've seen similar things that have been done much better even tho they aren't considered great by any means either. I'll try to find something similar to compare it to but I'm drawing a blank right now


----------



## REBerg (Aug 15, 2016)

Don't know. Lots of evil corporations in sci-fi. Maybe "over the top" will be the charm of _Incorporated_. I'm willing to give it a try.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 18, 2016)

It just doesn't sound that exciting.


----------



## Droflet (Aug 19, 2016)

Sci fi ain't Netflix. I'll await reviews.


----------



## REBerg (Dec 3, 2016)

The reviews I've read are mixed.

Incorporated Series Premiere Review

'Incorporated': TV Review

Incorporated Season 1 Episode 1 Review: Vertical Mobility - TV Fanatic

I'll give it at least another episode.


----------



## Paul_C (Dec 3, 2016)

I've never watched the channel since the name was changed, in protest at the weird name.


----------



## ctg (Dec 17, 2016)

I've watched first three episode now and I have to say SyFy has done it again. This series very closely remind me about the world of Cattaga. Although Incorporate world has gone through some major changes the theme in this series talks about human perfection. 

To reach the top, you have to be a nearly perfect individual. A super human being, but in the Incorporated the added twist is the human psyche. Meaning that "In the future to be at the top, you have to be able ruthless and not be afraid of killing."

The value of human life is next to nothing. The world we all know and love is no more, but in their places stands the corporates with their wealth and power to lift anyone out from the poverty and put them in the shoes of the elite. And when you get there, you do anything to stay there.

It is hard to watch this series and not to feel disheartened by the dystopic utopia. In other words the darkeness engulfs the pretty scenes and makes them so repulsive. How can anyone live in a world like that? It is so wrong. 

Maybe that is the reason why this series also pulls me in and why I think you should give it a go, because it seems the Incorporated is Syfy's Cabrica, just dressed in pretty clothes.


----------



## REBerg (Dec 17, 2016)

Playing catch-up on this series. For unknown reasons, episodes were not being recorded, although the series remained on my list.


----------



## ctg (Dec 17, 2016)

REBerg said:


> Playing catch-up on this series. For unknown reasons, episodes were not being recorded, although the series remained on my list.



They have had a strange schedule with this series. So, I don't blame your box missing the recordings because they must have fiddled with the broadcasts and made prescheduled records to fail. I feel sorry for your headache, but once you get to see it, you'll see what I mean with the perfection.


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm watching the first season on the Syfy app (yeh, I agree that the name Syfy is annoying, but whaddya gonna do?).  I'm enjoying the show.  The complex worldbuilding reveals itself more and more with each episode, as do the characters, their motives, and their situations. Little remains black and white.  And I can't help comparing much of the content to what's going on today.


----------



## ctg (Feb 6, 2017)

Carolyn Hill said:


> I'm watching the first season on the Syfy app (yeh, I agree that the name Syfy is annoying, but whaddya gonna do?).  I'm enjoying the show.  The complex worldbuilding reveals itself more and more with each episode, as do the characters, their motives, and their situations. Little remains black and white.  And I can't help comparing much of the content to what's going on today.



I'm glad you got to finish it. I still have a couple of episode. The Incorporated world is most black and white separation I have seen in ages. It's there but it's not as obsessive as what it has been like for example in Cattaga.


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Feb 8, 2017)

Am I nuts, or is there a crackling sound that occurs at the end of episodes and at the end of scenes before act breaks?


----------



## ctg (Feb 8, 2017)

Carolyn Hill said:


> Am I nuts, or is there a crackling sound that occurs at the end of episodes and at the end of scenes before act breaks?



I haven't noticed. I've stored Incorporated episodes for later viewing, but in the earlier episodes I didn't notice crackling.


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Feb 10, 2017)

Thank you for the answer, ctg.  The sound is puzzling me.


----------



## Piper (Jun 12, 2017)

My husband loved this series, but for me it was so full of plot holes I couldn't particularly enjoy it.  I was hoping  that some of those issues would be addressed as the series progressed but it was non-renewed here in the states.


----------



## ctg (Jun 12, 2017)

Piper said:


> the series progressed but it was non-renewed here in the states.



I think Incorporated was brought out in wrong time and it got lost among all other things. An European Incorporated could be much more interesting, but over here, it is never going to happen.


----------



## Piper (Jun 14, 2017)

ctg said:


> I think Incorporated was brought out in wrong time and it got lost among all other things. An European Incorporated could be much more interesting, but over here, it is never going to happen.


Sadly I find that most of the British shows "do" things much better than their us counterparts: the Office; Coupling; Broadchurch.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 31, 2017)

I watched the first episode yesterday. Ugly and unhappy world.


----------

